# Morgagni herina



## codedog (Jun 22, 2016)

Question

Provider did a laparoscopic repair of hital herina with Toupet fundoplication and laparoscopic repair of Morgagni herina with mesh , looking at 43282  for hital herina ,but  what about the Morgagni herina?

Thank you for your time


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 22, 2016)

Its classified as a Diaphragmatic hernia. Per CPT book For laparoscopic repair of diaphragmatic [esophageal hiatal] hernias and fundoplication, see 43280, 43281, 43282). The only other codes are for open.


----------

